# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Ο ΟΤΕ στην Κεφαλονιά δεν μπορεί.... εμείς μπορούμε???

## ntrits

> Title: *Ο ΟΤΕ στην Κεφαλονιά δεν μπορεί.... εμείς μπορούμε???*
> Post by: *tolias* on *02:39 11/12/2009* Ζω στην Κεφαλονιά και στην περιοχή μου ο ΟΤΕ μας δίνει έως 2Μbp/s. Και αυτό γίνετε με μια mini DSLAM με 100+ πόρτες γεμάτες και 4 Χ 2Μbp/s έξοδο, με αποτέλεσμα τις περισσότερες ώρες τα 2Μbp/s να γίνονται 0,5. Απο πλευράς ΟΤΕ δεν δείχνει να υπάρχει λύση μιας και δεν προβλέπει σύντομα αλλαγή της DSLAM σε ethernet DSLAM. Οπότε εγώ με ένα φίλο πήραμε την απόφαση να μεταφέρουμε μια 24αρα από το Αργοστόλι. Το project θα στηθεί ως εξής. 
> Θα χρειαστούν 3 link των 8 κλμ το καθένα. Θα γίνουν με bullet M5 και grid 26-31 dbi. στο link πάνω από την θάλασσα θα παίξει με οριζόντια πόλωση και τα άλλα 2 με κάθετη. Από ρεύμα είμαστε σε όλα τα σημεία καλυμμένοι, και ολα τα links είναι LOS Τι λέτε? Θα δουλέψει??
> 
> (http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/3...bpsproject.jpg)
> 
> Title: *Re: Ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί.... εμείς μπορούμε???*
> Post by: *geosid* on *05:32 11/12/2009* Quote from: tolias on 02:39 11/12/2009
> Ζω στην Κεφαλονιά και στην περιοχή μου ο ΟΤΕ μας δίνει έως 2Μbp/s. Και αυτό γίνετε με μια mini DSLAM με 100+ πόρτες γεμάτες και 4 Χ 2Μbp/s έξοδο, με αποτέλεσμα τις περισσότερες ώρες τα 2Μbp/s να γίνονται 0,5. Απο πλευράς ΟΤΕ δεν δείχνει να υπάρχει λύση μιας και δεν προβλέπει σύντομα αλλαγή της DSLAM σε ethernet DSLAM. Οπότε εγώ με ένα φίλο πήραμε την απόφαση να μεταφέρουμε μια 24αρα από το Αργοστόλι. Το project θα στηθεί ως εξής. 
> ...


.

----------

